# Getting set up



## bantor (Aug 23, 2005)

I am very new to the whole photography scene, and i was thinking about getting a dark room set up. There is this guy at a local photo store who wants to sell me: An older B/W enlarger (not sure of the brand, works good and comes with a mint 50mm lens), 3 trays a timer, a bunch of paper, tongs... and i think thats it...oh and fix one of the cameras i bought. For all of this he wants $225 canadian. Does this sound like a good deal to you all?

Thanks

-bantor


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2005)

If the enlarger is definitely in good working condition and you're getting a mint condition 50mm lens, that's probably a fair price with all those other goodies thrown in. Hard to say anything too definitive without knowing the brand name, but hey - that is a lot of stuff to get you going!  You'll still need a thermometer and have to think about safelights, but you're well on your way. 

Good luck!


----------



## bantor (Aug 23, 2005)

HA! in knew i was forgetting something, The kit comes with a safe light for sure and i think a thermometer to.  There are a few other small things that i can't really remember to.

-bantor


----------



## KevinR (Aug 24, 2005)

Find out which enlarger and lens. There are alot of used stuff out there going for pennies.


----------



## bantor (Aug 24, 2005)

the enlarger is called (excuse the spelling) a "Racooa" and the lens is i think a "walinsac" a german lens.  the guy says that the lens is a good one and he also told me that the qaulity of the projector itself matter very little it is the lens that really makes the lens.  He claims the lens is pretty sharp, not top of the line but a great starter lens.  what do you think?


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm a big fan of the Wollensak lenses I've used.  It's probably not a bad deal, and not a great deal.  Used darkroom stuff is going pretty cheap right now.  I think that if you are going to invest in setting up your own darkroom you should make sure you are getting an enlarger that will do medium format as well as 35mm.  They are going for the same money as 35mm only enlargers.


----------



## bantor (Aug 24, 2005)

I called the guy and he says it will do medium format no problem at all, so i told him i was gonna buy it, he says it comes with everything that i will need to get started except the chemicals.

HARAY!

thanks for the help!

-bantor


----------

